# Sobralia yauaperyensis culture...



## Scooby5757 (Feb 8, 2008)

I picked this up at Deep Cut Show. I had never seen a Sobralia with the purple undersides of the leaves. It's labled Sobralia yauaperyensis. Now there are very few pictures of this I could fine on the web, but none had these leaves.

Anyone have culture tips??


----------

